# HashMap Inhalt in Object[] füllen



## tinella (7. Februar 2006)

Hallo Leute

Ich möchte hier die HashMap Inhalte in das Object[] füllen:

```
public Object[] getChildren() {
	}
```

Könnte mir jemand einen kurzen Beispielcode posten wie man das macht?
Sry Leute aber ich peils voll nicht, ...  

Danke
Tinella


----------



## twagi (7. Februar 2006)

Hallo,

je nachdem, ob Du die Werte oder die Keys haben willst nimmst Du:

theMap.values().toArray();
theMap.keySet().toArray();

Gruß
Twagi


----------



## RedWing (7. Februar 2006)

Hallo,

eine Map ist eine Abbildung von Schlüsseln eines beliebigen Typs auf die Werte die
mit diesen Assoziiert sind... Bleibt die Frage was für dich intressant ist? Der Schlüssel oder 
der Wert?

Falls beides:


```
import java.util.HashMap;

class MapToArrayTest{
    public static void main(String[] args){
        HashMap<String,String> map = new HashMap<String,String>();
        map.put("Oma", "Taschengeld");
        map.put("Sepp", "Schafkopfen");
        map.put("Logical Adress", "Physical Adress");
        Object[] array = map.entrySet().toArray();
        for(int i = 0; i < array.length; i++) System.out.println(array[i]);
    }
}
```

Falls du die Schlüssel haben willst:


```
import java.util.HashMap;

class MapToArrayTest{
    public static void main(String[] args){
        HashMap<String,String> map = new HashMap<String,String>();
        map.put("Oma", "Taschengeld");
        map.put("Sepp", "Schafkopfen");
        map.put("Logical Adress", "Physical Adress");
        Object[] array = map.keySet().toArray();
        for(int i = 0; i < array.length; i++) System.out.println(array[i]);
    }
}
```

Falls du die Werte haben willst:


```
import java.util.HashMap;

class MapToArrayTest{
    public static void main(String[] args){
        HashMap<String,String> map = new HashMap<String,String>();
        map.put("Oma", "Taschengeld");
        map.put("Sepp", "Schafkopfen");
        map.put("Logical Adress", "Physical Adress");
        Object[] array = map.values().toArray();
        for(int i = 0; i < array.length; i++) System.out.println(array[i]);
    }
}
```

Gruß

RedWing


----------



## tinella (7. Februar 2006)

*vielen Dank!*


----------

